# Log stool



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I couldn't see putting this under Project Showcase with all the fine pieces you guys display.

I saw this on utube and had to try it.
It's made from one log about 20" x 20"

My finishing skills need some work, but a little paint .....a little putty.....




























...and yes....that's my old trusty Milwaukee 16" Electric chain saw that I've had for 20 some-odd years.










my new Patio Furniture?????










Just havin' some fun on a nice winter day here in Maine.........


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a cool stool. I'm into that, I've seen some of those before. Looks fun to do.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

howd u get the center out b/w the legs


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> howd u get the center out b/w the legs


plunge cut /straight in


----------

